# give me a title pls



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2017)

can't think of anything better... what came trough your head?
Titles are difficult


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2017)

I need a new boyfriend...


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 13, 2017)

Awaiting Fate


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I need a new boyfriend...


she really does!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Awaiting Fate


nice, I was also juggling with "waiting for something"


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 13, 2017)

The Wait
Waiting
Gone
Winter
Nothing


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2017)

mmaria said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new boyfriend...
> ...



See, your image spoke that...


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Something Wicked
As in "something wicked this way comes"?


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> The Wait
> Waiting
> Gone
> Winter
> Nothing


oh lol, nothing

it's just, you see... I already have images with titles "waiting, gone" and I need something strong with that word now... 
If it doesn't fit with something strong then I'll wait   
... it seems that I follow that theme often, not sure why but it has to mean something


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


lol, I can't tell her that


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> Something Wicked
> As in "something wicked this way comes"?


it's too direct, but it can be wicked for sure


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 13, 2017)

I was gonna just say "Wicked" but I was sure no one would know wtf I was talking about.


----------



## weepete (Mar 13, 2017)

whatever it ends up being called, it's a very lovely shot. Well done


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 13, 2017)

The Gathering Storm???


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 13, 2017)

The way she is holding the plants and the dark colored coat she is wearing doesn't feel like she is waiting, but that she lost someone. Like she is in mourning, that her loved one has died. That she is in complete despair over it, and just wondering. 
Love the photo.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> The Gathering Storm???


Just ... The Gathering ... A Gathering ... Gathering


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> I was gonna just say "Wicked" but I was sure no one would know wtf I was talking about.


lol
they would think of their version of wicked


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

weepete said:


> whatever it ends up being called, it's a very lovely shot. Well done


glad to hear that


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> The Gathering Storm???





Gary A. said:


> Just ... The Gathering ... A Gathering ... Gathering


 hm... it's too literal... maybe it's me but I'm not seeing more in it


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> The way she is holding the plants and the dark colored coat she is wearing doesn't feel like she is waiting, but that she lost someone. Like she is in mourning, that her loved one has died. That she is in complete despair over it, and just wondering.
> Love the photo.


oh yes, that's it...  you're onto something! now we need to dance around it and find the title


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Mar 14, 2017)

All we are


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 14, 2017)

New beginnings or Fresh start? Lovely photo, with her looking into the distance carrying something to start a new life, or some sort of journey? that's what I got from the photo


----------



## binga63 (Mar 14, 2017)

Leaving to stay


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2017)

Searching.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> All we are


my previous photo was "All about me" so... I understand ana I like it but it's too similar 
Here's the link All about me


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> New beginnings or Fresh start? Lovely photo, with her looking into the distance carrying something to start a new life, or some sort of journey? that's what I got from the photo


you're suggesting optimism, I'm glad you see that but I can't really associate these colors and weather with "fresh" and "new"


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

binga63 said:


> Leaving to stay


among favorites


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Searching.


I was thinking about that also but I need another word that goes with "searching". It's too broad


----------



## runnah (Mar 14, 2017)

Yard work sucks.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2017)

runnah said:


> Yard work sucks.



I saw that coming


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 14, 2017)

what about Intent?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2017)

mmaria said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Searching.
> ...



Forever Searching 
Keep Searching 
Always Searching 
The Searcher
Seeking Answers
Forever Seeking


----------



## itsjustbreality (Mar 14, 2017)

A Sojourner's Canvas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 14, 2017)

No Title


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't see the dark side in this, maybe concern, a little apprehensive??? How about Winds of Wrath?


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 14, 2017)

Longing for something


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2017)

Last one

Seeking Dreams


----------



## limr (Mar 14, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> Longing for something



I was going to suggest the same, though skipping the "for something"

"Longing"

Or "saudade" if you want a Portuguese title


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Mar 14, 2017)

Premonition


----------



## otherprof (Mar 14, 2017)

mmaria said:


> can't think of anything better... what came trough your head?
> Titles are difficult
> 
> View attachment 136477


Christina's Sister   (It seriously evokes that feeling in me.) Great shot.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> what about Intent?


 I like that



SquarePeg said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


uh... now I feel we're a bit off... except "Seeking answers"


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

itsjustbreality said:


> A Sojourner's Canvas
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


nice... I'm trying to work around that


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> No Title


but then I'll have many photos without titles and I need titles when sending photos


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I don't see the dark side in this, maybe concern, a little apprehensive??? How about Winds of Wrath?


I did some google-ing and I'm not sure if I understood correctly but is it a spell or what? pls tell me more


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> Longing for something





Milk&Cookies said:


> Premonition





limr said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> > Longing for something
> ...


 yeah... a few more people suggested the same... two titles "Longing" and "Premonition"

(saudade sounds so cool )


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

otherprof said:


> Christina's Sister   (It seriously evokes that feeling in me.) Great shot.


 I don't understand


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Last one
> 
> Seeking Dreams


I have some photos with "dreams" and trying to stay away of it
thank you


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 15, 2017)

mmaria said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the dark side in this, maybe concern, a little apprehensive??? How about Winds of Wrath?
> ...



"Winds of Wrath" ..........

Winds - Air in motion from the coming storm, or  the emotions of the woman, moving, fluctuating, unknown, lacking form, not sure how she should feel.

Wrath - One of the seven deadly sins. From Vocabulary.com "Wrath is great anger that expresses itself in a desire to punish someone. also used figuratively of things that behave in a violent way" Most obvious use would be to describe the coming storm, but since you only see the back of the woman, the viewer is left to wonder if there's more to the scene. Maybe unfaithfulness, love lost, or the loss of a loved one.

This image can be as simple or complex as the viewer sees it.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> "Winds of Wrath" ..........
> 
> Winds - Air in motion from the coming storm, or  the emotions of the woman, moving, fluctuating, unknown, lacking form, not sure how she should feel.
> 
> Wrath - One of the seven deadly sins. From Vocabulary.com "Wrath is great anger that expresses itself in a desire to punish someone. also used figuratively of things that behave in a violent way" Most obvious use would be to describe the coming storm, but since you only see the back of the woman, the viewer is left to wonder if there's more to the scene. Maybe unfaithfulness, love lost, or the loss of a loved one.


oh ... I didn't know the word "wrath"  but google translate didn't give me anything, not sure why because it works fine now, so I googled "Winds of wrath" and it gave me game, spell and book with that name... that's why I asked for the explanation.

Now when I know what you said I have to admit that it's one of my favorite titles. Thank you for being patient!



> This image can be as simple or complex as the viewer sees it.


 you just described nicely and clearly most of my work going to steal it, just so you know 
I always say that I leave the viewer tell the story and I just give them some directions


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 15, 2017)

mmaria said:


> it gave me game, spell and book with that name... that's why I asked for the explanation.



I'd thought of the title before I googled it. Almost didn't suggest it because of previous use, but based on the number of times used, and the different ways it's been used, I don't think there would be a copyright issue, but that's something you might explore further. There was also game called "Winds of Rath".


----------



## otherprof (Mar 15, 2017)

mmaria said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > Christina's Sister   (It seriously evokes that feeling in me.) Great shot.
> ...


It reminds me of the Wyeth painting, "Christina's World".  And they are both very powerful images!


----------



## lowis_leyn (Mar 15, 2017)

Dry Season

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeyguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Winter Brews.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2017)

otherprof said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > otherprof said:
> ...


my google was sick for a moment yesterday... I googled of course "Christina's sister" and it gave me some actresses or something... that's why I said I don't understand... but now, I googled it again and it gave me the painting... the same happened when I googled smoke's suggestion yesterday .... weird

I agree, it has similar feel and the painting is very powerful.

Thank you!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2017)

lowis_leyn said:


> Dry Season
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


oh idk... it doesn't fit




bogeyguy said:


> Winter Brews.


 interesting... but I'm not feeling it

thank you both!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 17, 2017)

This is a great article to read about how to title your photos. It has helped me considerably. 

8 Ways to Title a Photograph


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2017)

funny, thanks


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 17, 2017)

Untitled #1


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Untitled #1


lol

 it would be more like  Untitled #321696874557


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 17, 2017)

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Untitled #1
> ...


Yes, the concept has many reiterations.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 17, 2017)

_As usual, I'm late to the party, but let's give it a go..._

Tears of the harvest...

Cut and dried

Wish it was you I'm carrying...

Dang, where did I bury him again?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 17, 2017)

My step daughter's husband is returning from sea today after many months. This image reminds me of the wives that were left behind. It is a very beautiful image that one could really get lost in and spend much time wondering what her thoughts are at this time. My suggestion might be simply : "Waiting".


----------



## jadmaz (Mar 17, 2017)

Image full with imotions beautiful congrats

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Heaven can wait.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 21, 2017)

pgriz said:


> _As usual, I'm late to the party, but let's give it a go..._
> 
> Tears of the harvest...
> 
> ...


Paul, you can never be late 
and lol for "Dang..."

Thank you... I'm still figuring out the title, non of the suggested didn't ring any bells but I did get lots to think about it


----------



## mmaria (Mar 21, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My step daughter's husband is returning from sea today after many months. This image reminds me of the wives that were left behind. It is a very beautiful image that one could really get lost in and spend much time wondering what her thoughts are at this time. My suggestion might be simply : "Waiting".


Thank you for those nice words, I'm trying to create that kind of photos... 

I understand "Waiting" and it's one of the first titles that came to my mind but I think it's too simple


----------



## mmaria (Mar 21, 2017)

jadmaz said:


> Image full with imotions beautiful congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


 thank you!



DarkShadow said:


> Heaven can wait.


hm hm hm.... what about " I can wait" or something else except "Heaven" because "Heaven" is too exploited

"I can wait" sounds really good  because it gives a lot and still allows others to see their story in the picture


----------



## PasqualettoM (Mar 22, 2017)

As the wind whispers


----------



## mmaria (Mar 23, 2017)

PasqualettoM said:


> As the wind whispers


I don't want to use word wind because it's obvious but whisper, maybe I can use


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 23, 2017)

mmaria said:


> can't think of anything better... what came trough your head?
> Titles are difficult
> 
> View attachment 136477



"Waiting for Yesterday"


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## PasqualettoM (Mar 23, 2017)

What about the "Unspoken Whisper"


----------



## mmaria (Mar 28, 2017)

PasqualettoM said:


> What about the "Unspoken Whisper"


hey I actually used "Whisper" on my new photo... I'll add a link when I post it in a minute

here's the link Whisper


----------



## mmaria (Mar 28, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> "Waiting for Yesterday"
> 
> "Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


 I like  the second suggestion  for some other photograph, thank you


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 28, 2017)

mmaria said:


> WhaleDaughter said:
> 
> 
> > "Waiting for Yesterday"
> ...



That's actually my signature. ;-)


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## mmaria (Mar 28, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > WhaleDaughter said:
> ...


oh lol!

don't blame me, it's not under the signature line! 

but lol still


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 28, 2017)

mmaria said:


> WhaleDaughter said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



I have 3 signatures, one for when I access the forum through my desktop web browser, and then one each for the iOS app on my phone and iPad because the signatures don't seem to carry over. But only the web browser signature appears properly under the signature line.


----------

